# There are more than 2 Human Sexes



## pr3tti (Mar 11, 2020)

In the recent decade, scientists have moved away from the general concensus we all learned in high school that there are only two genders: XY for males and XX for females. ie. there are people with XXX chromosomes, and more.

Increasing evidence has been mounting over the last 10 years of research and studies, that what we considered "genders", is actually a spectrum.






Does anyone here get a bad taste in their mouth when they read this or learn about this? Looking at the video's dislike ratio, I'm sort of curious why there are people who find this offensive rather than think wow that's cool.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2020)

Needs cal/mag


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Needs cal/mag


LOL wow omg im dead


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> In the recent decade, scientists have moved away from the general concensus we all learned in high school that there are only two genders: XY for males and XX for females. ie. there are people with XXX chromosomes, and more.
> 
> Increasing evidence has been mounting over the last 10 years of research and studies, that what we considered "genders", is actually a spectrum.
> 
> ...












Welcome to TnT!

Where you are free to believe whatever you like.
Just don't expect the masses to fall inline!


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 11, 2020)

See the thing is... The universe does not care whether you or I like it or not. It does not care what you nor I believe. I'm not talking about belief in a form of blind faith. What i'm talking about is the release of new biological evidence from the scientific community that challenges our pre-conceived notions of gender, and why people cannot accept such evidence when it conflicts with their pre-conceived notions. Knowing full well their pre-conceived notions no longer have biological evidence supporting it.

Human genders being a spectrum is the actuality when we observe the evidence. But genders being 2 is the perception we hold. Why is our pre-conceived perception held to a higher regard than the actuality of the evidence observed in reality? When confronted with such evidence, why can't some humans accept it?

I also do not understand the "cringe" or negative feelings or uncomfortablity towards it? Why not the curiosity instead? I find that strange because I find all of this so interesting and cannot understand why anyone would feel negative against this. It is the exploration of the human species and the advancement of the knowledge of our human bodies. Why is our "feelings" or "pre-conceived notions" more important than actual evidence and actual truth?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 11, 2020)

Stop using Colloidal Silver as a health supplement!


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 11, 2020)

Kitty at my foot and I want to touch it.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Mar 11, 2020)

Laws of nature are harcoded, that is the norm. I feel pity and compassion for any that come out different to the norm. This term "sexual differentiation" in that video posted above can be twisted and misused in so many ways.

Kids need to experience outdoors, tree-climbing, seeing farm animals and wild animals interactions.
Not to have misguided educators spoon-feeding them politically correct and biased propaganda. 
(a loose and generalised example) Taking kids to the zoo and showing them overcrowded bonobos performing same-sex sex acts is biased and borders on paedophilic grooming.

Ask Peter Jordan and Harry Miller about this insidious movement that is infecting education, our youth and threatening the very foundation of right to free speach.

Anyone disliking uncomfortable with my post. Please put me on ignore.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> In the recent decade, scientists have moved away from the general concensus we all learned in high school that there are only two genders: XY for males and XX for females. ie. there are people with XXX chromosomes, and more.
> 
> Increasing evidence has been mounting over the last 10 years of research and studies, that what we considered "genders", is actually a spectrum.
> 
> ...


That is called mental illness.............unless you're time warping of course,then all bets are on.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Does anyone here get a bad taste in their mouth when they read this or learn about this? Looking at the video's dislike ratio, I'm sort of curious why there are people who find this* offensive rather than think wow that's cool.*


Genetic disorders are not cool. They are tragic.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 11, 2020)

What sex are your plants


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Laws of nature are harcoded, that is the norm. I feel pity and compassion for any that come out different to the norm. This term "sexual differentiation" in that video posted above can be twisted and misused in so many ways.
> 
> Kids need to experience outdoors, tree-climbing, seeing farm animals and wild animals interactions.
> Not to have misguided educators spoon-feeding them politically correct and biased propaganda.
> ...


I want to know more about these bar-coded laws of nature. Link?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2020)

I find it hard to believe that some humans cannot believe the overwhelming evidence that the rest of the people don’t give a shit about a study put forth by a group trying to get funding for bullshit that is commonly seen all around us but now a new way to explain it. It’s like the study done at the university where I work about how corn doesn’t digest......well no shit Sherlock just look in the fucking toilet.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I want to know more about these bar-coded laws of nature. Link?


 You want a link? Sure, go outside into nature.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2020)

I like to link my junk to my wife's junk........


----------



## Renfro (Mar 11, 2020)

Phylos | Unlocking the potential of hemp and cannabis


Revolutionize your production with high-quality seed lines bred for better, more uniform agronomic traits and improved production efficiency.




phylos.bio





Wonder if that works on ppl... lol


----------



## a2lute (Mar 11, 2020)

Uh...XXX, XYY, and XXY are all genetic disorders man, and this isn't from the past decade. These were known about in 70's. These people can have deformities and shortened lifespans. The correct gender chromosomes for human health is XX or XY. Genetic disorders like Kleinfelters or Down's aren't news man, It's a condition someone is going to have to live with the rest of their life.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> You want a link? Sure, go outside into nature.


You’re the one making the claim. Supporting it is squarely your responsibility. The fastest way to lose all credibility in serious circles is to fob that responsibility off by nebulously saying “do your own research”. You’ve just branded yourself a valueless troll.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’re the one making the claim. Supporting it is squarely your responsibility. The fastest way to lose all credibility in serious circles is to fob that responsibility off by nebulously saying “do your own research”. You’ve just branded yourself a valueless troll.


I'm astounded. I genuinely meant the suggestion to go outside.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> I'm astounded. I genuinely meant the suggestion to go outside.


Ignoring my initial tease of your spelling, I am serious about asking for a link. Different people observe the same phenomenon and perceive things that are at best quite different ... at worst flatly contradictory. So my request for a link is
a: in good faith, and
b: quite reasonable.

I request a link backing your claim, one coming from an academic-grade source (emphatically no YouTube or other social-media links, and preferably nothing journalistic either, as journalists need not submit to peer review of their claims.)

Anything else is subjective and so becomes rather uninteresting in my considered opinion.

Example: in the 18th century there was a belief in “natural law” which was supposedly a way to reduce moral issues to essentially physics. This belief has not withstood review. I want to avoid what could become a credo.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ignoring my initial tease of your spelling, I am serious about asking for a link. Different people observe the same phenomenon and perceive things that are at best quite different ... at worst flatly contradictory. So my request for a link is
> a: in good faith, and
> b:quite reasonable.
> 
> ...


I understood like 6 words this time. I'm getting smarter

Gonna beat myself up for being a nerd now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I understood like 6 words this time. I'm getting smarter
> 
> Gonna beat myself up for being a nerd now


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I understood like 6 words this time. I'm getting smarter
> 
> Gonna beat myself up for being a nerd now


Your maffs are getting better two.......


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Example: in the 18th century there was a belief in “natural law” which was supposedly a way to reduce moral issues to essentially physics. This belief has not withstood review. I want to avoid what could become a credo.


This separation between science and human values is an ILLUSION. The idea that facts are facts and values are values, and they're different is simply wrong. Human values ARE a certain kind of fact. "It is a fact based upon the well-being of conscious creatures".

There is a correct way to deduce morality from science, and it works. It all comes from the idea of suffering and what we can do to reduce suffering. There IS objectivity in morality, happiness and suffering that can be derived from the teachings of science.

Science CAN answer the most important questions of human life. Science does not just get us what we value, but it also gets us what we OUGHT to value (aka morality). Science CAN be used to derive all your morality from. In fact, it is the *best* way to derive your morality from. Sam Harris, renown Neuroscientist & Philosopher, argues this in detail below.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> There is a correct way to deduce morality from science, and it works. It all comes from the idea of suffering and what we can do to reduce suffering. There IS objectivity in morality, happiness and suffering that can be derived from the teachings of science.


On this, can you provide reference links?


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On this, can you provide reference links?


Yes you it's Sam Harris's main argument from a Neuroscientist standpoint. It comes from the standpoint of suffering and what science can say about reducing suffering. He talks about it in his TED talk I linked. Youtube "Sam Harris debates" & "Sam Harris interviews" and there's a lot of material there as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> Yes you it's Sam Harris's main argument from a Neuroscientist standpoint. He talks about in his TED talk I linked. Youtube "Sam Harris debates" & "Sam Harris interviews" and there's a lot of material there as well.


No I mean real links, not youtube


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No I mean real links, not youtube


Watch it and use your brain via thought experiment. Your brain is there to proofread, otherwise you're just lazy and too narrow-minded to review incoming info. Which you asked for lol. The video is there to invoke you to think, this is irrelevant asking for a "scientific-journal-level" link to tell you the methodology and conclusion.

Scientific arrogance is as good as scientific ignorance. How ironic right?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> Watch it and use your brain as a thought experiment.


Links to peer-reviewed text please


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, doctors that have worked in the delivery room, such as myself, have known this forever.

Most babies aren't born with a P or a V. They're born with a non-binary form of genitalia called a mallard, which resembles an arm with a claw at the end. In order to give the newborn a binary gender, you must determine the baby's dominant gender, be it male or female, and then give it a special drink that morphs its mallard into a taco or a sausage.

I was born biologically female but my brother and sister had to be given those special drinks after birth at the hospital because they were non-gendered/third-gendered babies. It's different than being a hermaphrodite so it'd be inaccurate to say that they were born intersex.

Most third-gender babies are born without buttholes and urinary openings, too, so they also need another special drink that morphs their nether regions even more, so they can poop and pee.

You know what THAT means...

Most people aren't even worth their own butthole


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm not sure why the above isn't common knowledge.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On this, can you provide reference links?


... seriously?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> ... seriously?


The fact that you ridicule my requesting peer-reviewed information is puzzling to me if I don’t misassume that the *opinions* stated above don’t qualify as research. I am asking after the scientific literature that has withstood review from the practitioners in the field. 
I further ask that the information comes from the fields of science or medicine. I reject cultural anthropology as politics masquerading as objective study. Until then, it is all unsupported opinion and has no scientific or educational value at all.

For example, when I search on the term “mallard” I find nothing to support or refute your offered definition. A link to the literature would assist in defining the inquiry. Until then, I cannot exclude the possibility that your definition is specious, with erosive effects on the rest of your credibility.

It is always the job of the idea’s presenter to make with the corroborating literature. The surest way to mark yourself as a dishonest broker is to say “do your own research”, which your “seriously?” comes dangerously close to saying.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> This separation between science and human values is an ILLUSION. The idea that facts are facts and values are values, and they're different is simply wrong. Human values ARE a certain kind of fact. "It is a fact based upon the well-being of conscious creatures".
> 
> There is a correct way to deduce morality from science, and it works. It all comes from the idea of suffering and what we can do to reduce suffering. There IS objectivity in morality, happiness and suffering that can be derived from the teachings of science.
> 
> Science CAN answer the most important questions of human life. Science does not just get us what we value, but it also gets us what we OUGHT to value (aka morality). Science CAN be used to derive all your morality from. In fact, it is the *best* way to derive your morality from. Sam Harris, renown Neuroscientist & Philosopher, argues this in detail below.


Until there is a physical unit for suffering and or well-being, and that unit describes something detectable and quantifiable by a nonconscious instrument or device, that is exactly what I oppose. Sentiments and values are not facts in the scientific sense. What Harris develops here is not a hypothesis that is amenable to experiment or instrumented observation. (I exclude deliberate hijack of the scientific method of the sort that Scientologists practice.) Fact *must* exclusively draw on objective, measurable and reproducible phenomena.

Consider that he implied that a Bible verse contained factual information about the presence and properties of what at our stage of progress is the ultimate immeasurable: the spiritual or divine. There might one day be a science of sentiment, value and even spirit. But not now or even soon.

But at present we are very far from that. We cannot even ask questions that work within the scientific method. We have no science of the subjective. The nearest thing we have is statistical treatment of the observed behavior of conscious systems. Psychiatry and psychology don’t conform to the definition of science, though they are legitimate and useful disciplines. Their irreducible foundation on subjectivity means not science.

Thus I characterize what he says as philosophy at best and pseudoscience with the way he does an injury to what the word fact means.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The fact that you ridicule my requesting peer-reviewed information is puzzling to me if I don’t misassume that the *opinions* stated above don’t qualify as research. I am asking after the scientific literature that has withstood review from the practitioners in the field.
> I further ask that the information comes from the fields of science or medicine. I reject cultural anthropology as politics masquerading as objective study. Until then, it is all unsupported opinion and has no scientific or educational value at all.
> 
> For example, when I search on the term “mallard” I find nothing to support or refute your offered definition. A link to the literature would assist in defining the inquiry. Until then, I cannot exclude the possibility that your definition is specious, with erosive effects on the rest of your credibility.
> ...


Medicine and science are FULL of fucking agendas, prejudices, fears and biases. You incorrectly assume that either of those fields of study are objectivity-based. In a perfect world, that would be true, but let's not get all idealistic here.

"Mallard" isn't textbook terminology; we called third-gender genitalia a mallard because the babies born with them were affectionately and informally known as Mallory, or mallories as opposed to boys or girls. 

So, I'm not surprised if Google doesn't feature any links to scientific journalism focusing on "mallards" or "sporks", another jargon term thrown around for Mallory's 'nads.

If you're really that curious, the next time you're at a hospital, ask about the diets they give babies shortly post-birth. They call the special drinks "diets", for whatever reason. Even animal breeders and pet stores have the same diets available for animals that are born with wonky doo-dads instead of the standard set.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It is always the job of the idea’s presenter to make with the corroborating literature.


What if you're an insider? 

What if the subject at hand is recent, or so controversial that there isn't any quality literature on the topic that can be made easily accessible to the public, or at all?

You make it seem so clear-cut, which is misleading.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Medicine and science are FULL of fucking agendas, prejudices, fears and biases. You incorrectly assume that either of those fields of study are objectivity-based. In a perfect world, that would be true, but let's not get all idealistic here.
> 
> "Mallard" isn't textbook terminology; we called third-gender genitalia a mallard because the babies born with them were affectionately and informally known as Mallory, or mallories as opposed to boys or girls.
> 
> ...


In science, the only accepted source of information is peer-reviewed primary publication. All else, like Harris’s books, is opinion.
Your first paragraph is so full of subjective bias that I am abandoning this thread of sermons dressed in the costume of discourse.




Dope Fly said:


> What if you're an insider?
> 
> What if the subject at hand is recent, or so controversial that there isn't any quality literature on the topic that can be made easily accessible to the public, or at all?
> 
> You make it seem so clear-cut, which is misleading.


Then you have nothing.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

No, you could seriously take it upon yourself and ask an animal breeder or doctor about mallards and gender morphing drinks and get the same response I offered.

Or, keep stroking your dignified neckbeard while serving up pseudointellectual fluffernutters. I doubt you'll look into the matter any further regardless of how easy it is to find a commoner that breeds dogs or cats, or a doctor that has delivered babies.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think I've seen such a display of mental illness in a public forum before.
Added to my Ignore list, I don't want to read your pain.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 23, 2020)

Alright, frumpy furfox.

Do you either of you know what gender you were born with? 

Your indexes clearly state Mallory, as much as I generally hate to use alchemy. How did you become binary?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In science, the only accepted source of information is peer-reviewed primary publication. All else, like Harris’s books, is opinion.
> Your first paragraph is so full of subjective bias that I am abandoning this thread of sermons dressed in the costume of discourse.
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!! How did I miss this?? Yeah, chopping and now back to that.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! How did I miss this?? Yeah, chopping and now back to that.


Another Mallory that mysteriously became a female sometime after birth.

These ninnies don't believe in morph drinks even though it's the only reason they don't have abnormal genitalia without holes. If science hasn't bothered to cover the
subject extensively, it may as well be a lie, right? Your dick is a myth!

You concrete, naive DFs. The reason medicine and science seldom acknowledge gender morph drinks is because they don't want transsexuals using a free drink to transition instead of dropping thousands of dollars on sex reassignment surgery, medicated hormone therapy and cosmetic surgery to make themselves appear more convincingly male or female. The medical community would lose at least trillions per year if transsexuals relied on the drinks they give non-gendered babies at birth, rather than spending their life's earnings on multiple surgeries that aren't even guaranteed to work as well as the drink!

Also, it is controversial to discuss why most babies are born without their gender, because a prevalent theory suggested that those born third-gender couldn't handle having a biological sex. After getting assigned their gender, these kids needed corrective behavioral therapy or alchemy to stop them from starting sexist gender wars.
Natural-born men and women don't have that problem. There is an inferiority complex among third-genders that exists for reason--and most researchers know they were born 3g. They don't want to delve into a study that could easily portray them as lesser because they couldn't handle their gender and thus were technically born without one.


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 24, 2020)

This mfer crazy


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

No, you just can't wrap your little mind around the discussion.

You were born with a spork, too, as indicated by your index. How did that change, since you don't believe in gender morph drinks? Did you chop it off? Did you pray it away?


----------



## Myko-Raza (Apr 24, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> In the recent decade, scientists have moved away from the general concensus we all learned in high school that there are only two genders: XY for males and XX for females. ie. there are people with XXX chromosomes, and more.
> 
> Increasing evidence has been mounting over the last 10 years of research and studies, that what we considered "genders", is actually a spectrum.
> 
> ...


Never had a middle spectrum plant or dog


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Myko-Raza said:


> Never had a middle spectrum plant or dog


I've had mid-spectrum pets(as well as animals born with a binary gender). They're usually bisexual.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 24, 2020)

You know you can also change your sex again, just get a bunch of these drinks! 
Then you can go after the lesbians XD


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

I've done it. You can make gender morphing drinks at home with a juicer.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I've done it.


have these drinks also other side-effects?


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> have these drinks also other side-effects?


Not at all, but I'm sure they would if you used them too many times or improperly. You just take an antidote drink when you want to go back to your original sex.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

About as funny as you are intelligent


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I've done it. You can make gender morphing drinks at home with a juicer.


So that's what this is about, you're selling juicers. That fad burnt out about 8 yrs ago


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

I mean there are 80 trillion stars out there. Of course there are multiple sexes. Some are androgynous. How about we just stop judging people on gender and sexual norms.


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 28, 2020)

Xx, Xy. And ham sandwich..... which is what I identify as......


----------



## YardG (Apr 29, 2020)

Come to gawk at people freaking out, stay for the confusion over sex vs gender.


----------



## peterstoke (May 2, 2020)

The third sex is hermie. You don't want hermies in your grow room


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2020)

Reading this was a waste of ram


----------



## YardG (May 4, 2020)

peterstoke said:


> The third sex is hermie. You don't want hermies in your grow room


Actually, it's called Intersex. Drawing comparisons between plants and humans is stupid. Implying intersex people shouldn't exist or shouldn't reproduce is assholic.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 4, 2020)

All I can say is I was assigned male at birth.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 4, 2020)

While many of our modern societies find it hard to digest, older cultural traditions often make space for far more than just two genders.

Take the Bugis people of Sulawesi, Indonesia, a highly influential minority, for example.

The Brugis society accepts five genders: _makkunrai _(cisgendered men), _oroané _(cisgendered women), _bissu _(androgynous), _calabai _(transgender men), and _calalai _(transgender women)_._ The society believes that all five genders should live in harmony. They also _calabai _and _calalais _to raise families with cisgendered partners and adopted children, while the _bissau _are particularly revered as shamans. But, as more and more Brugis are becoming Muslims, they are increasingly discarding their five-gendered world-view.

Native American Nations also have acceptance of genders beyond the usual two. The Ojibwe and the Crow call them _Niizh Maindoowag_ and _Badé _(two-spirit, both man/woman), Navajos identify _Nádleehí _(one who is transformed), Lakotas have _Winkté _(men who behave as women), and the Cheyenne recognise _Hemaneh _(half-man, half-woman). There were male warriors who dressed like women and called each other sisters. It was the Christian overlords who made these nations eventually conform to two-gendered world.

Hippocrates, Aristotle, Galen, and the authors of the Talmud all refer to hermaphrodites as a regular third gender. All that changed during the dark ages when the Christian codes started to put high value on two-genders. In Indian traditions, there is recognition for the _kimpurush _(not-men) and transgender characters like Amba/Shikhandi and Arjun/Brihannala across their mythical paradigm. They are marginalised, but still has social recognition as a third gender.

Please note that sex and gender are different issues. While sex is about biology, gender is a cognitive inclination.

Even at that biologically a person chromosome-wise can be XX, XY, XXY, XYY, XXX, or XO, and hence much intersexuality, even asexuality. There are many biological conditions like Congenital adrenal hyperplasia, Persistent müllerian duct syndrome, Swyer syndrome, or 5-alpha-reductase deficiency that lead to differences in reproductive organs and hormonal secretion.

As for gender cognitive identities, there are a large number identified. Here are the most observed identities:

*Agender*: someone who experiences no form of gender whatsoever

*Androgynous*: identifies with aspects of femininity and masculinity alike and tries to present themselves as auch

*Bigender*: identifies as both male and female and fluctuated between the two

*Cisgender*: someone whose sex assigned at birth matches their gender identity

*Gender fluid*: kind of like bigender, but has days where they identify more as male than female or vice versa

*Genderqueer*: someone who doesn't identify with the gender binary (i.e. male and female)

*Gender variant*: tend to not conform with societal expectations of gender by choice or nature

*Intersex*: someone with biological aspects of both male and female (e.g. genitals, chromosomes, internal sex organs)

*Trans man*: Assigned female at birth, but identifies as male

*Trans woman*: Assigned male at birth, but identifies as female

Here’s a diagram to help you with the gender spectrum:






Saying there are only two genders is like saying to a Spanish speaker “No, you’re wrong, the word is ‘cat’, not ‘gato’!” Words are human constructs. No one is objectively right about them. However, the word “cat” has utility in English-speaking countries.

What’s true—what actually exists—is all those body parts, hormones, and brain functions. If someone has a bunch of them that don’t allow him to neatly fit into our “male” and “female” categories, we can ignore that (which will probably result in cruelty) and push him into one of our preexisting categories. Or we can acknowledge it. Either way, those parts, hormones, and brain functions will continue to exist.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While many of our modern societies find it hard to digest, older cultural traditions often make space for far more than just two genders.
> 
> Take the Bugis people of Sulawesi, Indonesia, a highly influential minority, for example.
> 
> ...


^^








Why do people believe there are more than two genders?







www.quora.com





Hey Annie.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

Some of the responses in the thread have a creepy Abe vibe.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some of the responses in the thread have a creepy Abe vibe.


It was Abe


----------



## IndoorTom (May 6, 2020)

Doesn't it stand to reason that we just live in an age where everyone's feelings and views are of the highest priority above actual logic? Just a generation of political correctness, instant gratification, and entitlement. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2020)

IndoorTom said:


> Doesn't it stand to reason that we just live in an age where everyone's feelings and views are of the highest priority above actual logic? Just a generation of political correctness, instant gratification, and entitlement. Just my humble opinion.


Without instant gratification, fapping would be pretty much worthless now wouldn't it? Let's not throw the baby out with the bath water


----------



## DaFreak (May 6, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> See the thing is... The universe does not care whether you or I like it or not. It does not care what you nor I believe. I'm not talking about belief in a form of blind faith. What i'm talking about is the release of new biological evidence from the scientific community that challenges our pre-conceived notions of gender, and why people cannot accept such evidence when it conflicts with their pre-conceived notions. Knowing full well their pre-conceived notions no longer have biological evidence supporting it.
> 
> Human genders being a spectrum is the actuality when we observe the evidence. But genders being 2 is the perception we hold. Why is our pre-conceived perception held to a higher regard than the actuality of the evidence observed in reality? When confronted with such evidence, why can't some humans accept it?
> 
> I also do not understand the "cringe" or negative feelings or uncomfortablity towards it? Why not the curiosity instead? I find that strange because I find all of this so interesting and cannot understand why anyone would feel negative against this. It is the exploration of the human species and the advancement of the knowledge of our human bodies. Why is our "feelings" or "pre-conceived notions" more important than actual evidence and actual truth?


I couldn't really care less if science says there are 100 sexes. culture says there are two and that's what I am sticking with. I won't discriminate or hate anybody who wants to call themselves an it, they, or whatever but to me it's all bullshit for people who have way too much time on their hand.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 17, 2020)

Oh Christ ... the Flat head Flat earthers must be getting a chub for this topic ..... binary , fruit basket , non dick , quasi queer , tri sexual or whatever the fuck they give a cutesy name for it. Listen , you knuckleheads there is only 2 sexes.

Man .... Dick and Balls 
Woman ..... Meatflaps and a hole 

Pretty fucking simple right ?


----------



## GrassBurner (May 18, 2020)

You've either got the oven or the batter


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2020)

Seriously FFS .... ever since we let sprinkly twinkly flags , unicorn wig wearin dudes and quasi lady lumberjacks running waving 
dick shaped wands at every fucking thing nowadays, what do you expect ?

I guess we all fucking blinked when everything turned into toon town. Binary , Non Binary , No Dick / Dick Diverse , Unicorn , Tri gender , Cosmic gender ........ WTF ? ..... Did we get invaded by shape shifters now ? Now you can stare at your naked ass in a mirror and deny the *reality* that’s staring back at you ? .... OWN IT. 

So what if you got a floppy tit or micro penis .... Fat blob or fugly horse Toof bitch. The body you were BORN into is what you get. 
No bullshit “ club or group “ is gonna change your DNA .... unless you are a rare hermaphdite like trump. No buzz cut , flaming chiffon dress is gonna make anybody believe otherwise. 
2 sexes .... thats it . Stop drinking the fucking koolaid .

“ you is what you is “ - Abraham Lincoln.

No wonder Mother Nature is shoving COVID up our asses .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seriously FFS .... ever since we let sprinkly twinkly flags , unicorn wig wearin dudes and quasi lady lumberjacks running waving
> dick shaped wands at every fucking thing nowadays, what do you expect ?
> 
> I guess we all fucking blinked when everything turned into toon town. Binary , Non Binary , No Dick / Dick Diverse , Unicorn , Tri gender , Cosmic gender ........ WTF ? ..... Did we get invaded by shape shifters now ? Now you can stare at your naked ass in a mirror and deny the *reality* that’s staring back at you ? .... OWN IT.
> ...


All I can say is I was assigned male at birth.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2020)

Be proud .... “ DICKS OUT ! “ - General MacArthur 

Born with a sword .... deal with it


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (May 20, 2020)

Broiled and basted , all tastes the same .


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 4, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While many of our modern societies find it hard to digest, older cultural traditions often make space for far more than just two genders.
> 
> Take the Bugis people of Sulawesi, Indonesia, a highly influential minority, for example.
> 
> ...


A lot of what the ancient people, like those philosophers from greek, were not talking about physical hermaphroditism, but a union between inner masculine and feminine aspect, which have nothing to do with physical gender.

The reason why physical hermaphrodites were seen as holy in some cultures is because they were thought to symbolise these inner masculine and feminine aspects together, which was seen as holy.

I dont disagree that gender wouldnt be a spectrum or anything on that video and im not commenting on other stuff you said. Just wanted to clarify this one misconception.




> Jesus saw some babies nursing. He said to his disciples, "These nursing babies are like those who enter the (Father's) kingdom."
> 
> They said to him, "Then shall we enter the (Father's) kingdom as babies?"
> 
> Jesus said to them, "When you make the two into one, and when you make the inner like the outer and the outer like the inner, and the upper like the lower, and when you make male and female into a single one, so that the male will not be male nor the female be female, when you make eyes in place of an eye, a hand in place of a hand, a foot in place of a foot, an image in place of an image, then you will enter [the kingdom]."


This same underlined idea is prevalent in nearly all ancient cultures and has nothing to do with physical gender, but psychological wholeness


----------



## YardG (Aug 4, 2020)

It's confusing to use the term "Physical Gender" in that gender is a human construct, not a physical trait. The physical/biological distinction is sex, not gender (similarly, intersex is a physical trait which in the past was called hermaphroditism, transgender relates to gender).


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Aug 4, 2020)

Can somebody think they are both man and woman, like a hermaphrodite in plants?


----------



## YardG (Aug 4, 2020)

People can be intersex, that is to say they have some combination of male and female sex organs/parts. Sometimes that includes differently formed external sexual organs. Sometimes it might mean typical external organs of one sex but internal organs of the opposite sex. There’ve been lawsuits from people who doctors operated on at birth, thereby assigning male or female.

Is there anyone who isn’t intersex who feels they are? I would have to guess probably?


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 4, 2020)

Holez or Polez. That's it , there is no fucking in between ........ except I identify as a ham sandwich and my duramax identifies as a prius ......


----------



## YardG (Aug 5, 2020)

Except that it isn't true. But I don't know why I'm bothering to have a halfway serious dialogue with a 12 year old.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Genetic disorders are not cool. They are tragic.
> [/QUOTE.
> schizophrenia has a genetic component to it. this gene is also linked alzheimer and nicotine addiction. if this genetic difference does not effect the quality of their life or that of those around them then lrave them alkne and let them live their lives


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 5, 2020)

After thinking it over, people can call themselves anything they want, I don't give a flying fk, as long as they don't hurt anybody I don't care. Love and piece.....unless you are a fing "influencer" then you can eat shit and die.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm XYYY, so I'm more male than most people.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)

gheigh


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 14, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> See the thing is... The universe does not care whether you or I like it or not. It does not care what you nor I believe. I'm not talking about belief in a form of blind faith. What i'm talking about is the release of new biological evidence from the scientific community that challenges our pre-conceived notions of gender, and why people cannot accept such evidence when it conflicts with their pre-conceived notions. Knowing full well their pre-conceived notions no longer have biological evidence supporting it.
> 
> Human genders being a spectrum is the actuality when we observe the evidence. But genders being 2 is the perception we hold. Why is our pre-conceived perception held to a higher regard than the actuality of the evidence observed in reality? When confronted with such evidence, why can't some humans accept it?
> 
> I also do not understand the "cringe" or negative feelings or uncomfortablity towards it? Why not the curiosity instead? I find that strange because I find all of this so interesting and cannot understand why anyone would feel negative against this. It is the exploration of the human species and the advancement of the knowledge of our human bodies. Why is our "feelings" or "pre-conceived notions" more important than actual evidence and actual truth?


Its because of ego getting in the way with some people. I bet most of those who refuse to see the truth(about this or other stuff they refuse to understand) didnt even watch that video. They dont want to see anything that conflicts with their opinion, because it causes them mental suffering. Then if they do watch some stuff like that, they need to start coming up with some ego defences, like making excuses or coming up with rationalisations, or simply just repressing some stuff from their consciousness. This sort of defences are also very mentally taxing and it makes them frustrated. One day when they finally have to face it after making up excuses and rationalisations for years, it will be even harder for them. Or then they grow into some bitter old folks with huge complexes around this thing making them unhappy and overall senile because they are focusing on negativity only all the time.

Some people are just hopeless and there is no point of trying to convince them. They will jsut ignore any evidence you put out and make up excuses and rationalisations for why you are wrong and they are right. They will either figure it out one day on their own when they are ready for it or that ignorance will eat their souls.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Its because of ego getting in the way with some people. I bet most of those who refuse to see the truth(about this or other stuff they refuse to understand) didnt even watch that video. They dont want to see anything that conflicts with their opinion, because it causes them mental suffering. Then if they do watch some stuff like that, they need to start coming up with some ego defences, like making excuses or coming up with rationalisations, or simply just repressing some stuff from their consciousness. This sort of defences are also very mentally taxing and it makes them frustrated. One day when they finally have to face it after making up excuses and rationalisations for years, it will be even harder for them. Or then they grow into some bitter old folks with huge complexes around this thing making them unhappy and overall senile because they are focusing on negativity only all the time.
> 
> *Some people are just hopeless and there is no point of trying to convince them. They will jsut ignore any evidence you put out and make up excuses and rationalisations for why you are wrong and they are right. They will either figure it out one day on their own when they are ready for it or that ignorance will eat their souls.
> *



This is a two edge sword.

You wish to change the mind of the masses using the same argument that applies to any underdog?

I'm right and you are wrong.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 14, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Its because of ego getting in the way with some people. I bet most of those who refuse to see the truth(about this or other stuff they refuse to understand) didnt even watch that video. They dont want to see anything that conflicts with their opinion, because it causes them mental suffering. Then if they do watch some stuff like that, they need to start coming up with some ego defences, like making excuses or coming up with rationalisations, or simply just repressing some stuff from their consciousness. This sort of defences are also very mentally taxing and it makes them frustrated. One day when they finally have to face it after making up excuses and rationalisations for years, it will be even harder for them. Or then they grow into some bitter old folks with huge complexes around this thing making them unhappy and overall senile because they are focusing on negativity only all the time.
> 
> Some people are just hopeless and there is no point of trying to convince them. They will jsut ignore any evidence you put out and make up excuses and rationalisations for why you are wrong and they are right. They will either figure it out one day on their own when they are ready for it or that ignorance will eat their souls.


lol, this is too funny...


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> This is a two edge sword.
> 
> You wish to change the mind of the masses using the same argument that applies to any underdog?
> 
> I'm right and you are wrong.


Ignorance is the greatest form of stupidity. I dont personally care if the truth is that there are two, three or million different sexes. But science seems to point out that there indeed are many different variations that end up determining sex and that it is common to have some of them mixed up, like even with normal people you dont notice any difference in. Usually people seem to be more clearly on one end of the spectrum, but sometimes there are people who are more of a mixed bag.

If you look at gay people for example, there have been some studies which show that at least some of them have the vocalisation sections of their brains more like that of a woman, even tho they are men. And you can hear it in how some gay people talk even. How can it be so hard to believe that they might actually have some gene that is female and not male gene, even tho they have a dick? Ofc some gay people surely are gay just because of something that went on with their lives, which shaped their psychology to seek out men instead of women.

There are tons about humans and our psyche that we have not figured out yet. If you rather bury your head in sand and refuse to see what science reveals, well then you are like some fundamental christian and not scientifically oriented person. The whole point of science is to try to find new things we dont know. What do you do when that happens? Do you do what a good fundamentalist believer does and ignore the evidence, or do you accept that new info and understand that sometimes things are not as they have seemed to be?


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Ignorance is the greatest form of stupidity. I dont personally care if the truth is that there are two, three or million different sexes. But science seems to point out that there indeed are many different variations that end up determining sex and that it is common to have some of them mixed up, like even with normal people you dont notice any difference in. Usually people seem to be more clearly on one end of the spectrum, but sometimes there are people who are more of a mixed bag.
> 
> If you look at gay people for example, there have been some studies which show that at least some of them have the vocalisation sections of their brains more like that of a woman, even tho they are men. And you can hear it in how some gay people talk even. How can it be so hard to believe that they might actually have some gene that is female and not male gene, even tho they have a dick? Ofc some gay people surely are gay just because of something that went on with their lives, which shaped their psychology to seek out men instead of women.
> 
> There are tons about humans and our psyche that we have not figured out yet. If you rather bury your head in sand and refuse to see what science reveals, well then you are like some fundamental christian and not scientifically oriented person. The whole point of science is to try to find new things we dont know. What do you do when that happens? Do you do what a good fundamentalist believer does and ignore the evidence, or do you accept that new info and understand that sometimes things are not as they have seemed to be?



seem, Usually , mixed up , not figured out yet. I dont personally care if the truth , believe , surely are gay just because , dont know ,

have not figured out yet , *accept *



no


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> seem, Usually , mixed up , not figured out yet. I dont personally care if the truth , believe , surely are gay just because , dont know ,
> 
> have not figured out yet , *accept *
> 
> ...


Oh how i love the sounds of a good old system crash xD


----------



## echoe (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a twin, but we are literally the same person. We are twins, but we are also literally the same physical and mental person. "Science" does not understand. It is only a sad bunch of delusional jerks who's ego gets in the way of understanding. We both had our kids on the same day, at the same moment. It wasn't two children, but literally one child that we both gave birth to. "Physics" says we can't both give birth to the same child in separate rooms, but that is just stupid people being fooled by their individual perceptions. Oh how sad it is that so many of you are so caught up in a false reality. But in the end it really doesn't matter what you or I believe. Nature does not care how stupid you all are. Maybe you will get it some day, or maybe you will burn in the hell of your creation. Meanwhile me and me and our one child that is both separate and not will live above and in a state of clarity to what is actually there. Don't get so offended. Don't let your ego control you. You are just stupid, but if you admit it, you can be one with reality.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2020)

echoe said:


> I have a twin, but we are literally the same person. We are twins, but we are also literally the same physical and mental person. "Science" does not understand. It is only a sad bunch of delusional jerks who's ego gets in the way of understanding. We both had our kids on the same day, at the same moment. It wasn't two children, but literally one child that we both gave birth to. "Physics" says we can't both give birth to the same child in separate rooms, but that is just stupid people being fooled by thehir individual perceptions. Oh how sad it is that so many of you are so caught up in a false reality. But in the end it really 6 doesn't matter what you or I believe. Nature does not care how stupid you all are. Maybe you will get it some day, or maybe you will burn in the hell of your creation. Meanwhile me and me and our one child that is both separate and not will live above and in a state of clarity to what is actually there. Don't get so offended. Don't let your ego control you. You are just stupid, but if you admit it, you can be one with reality.



Please seek help for the sake of humanity and the people who may love you.


----------



## echoe (Aug 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4655180
> Please seek help for the sake of humanity and the people who may love you.


Oh you poor sad, stupid sap... don't you know that you are so limited by your preconceived ideas? Reality does not care about your "rules". You must be so afraid to be wrong. It's because your tremendous ego just can't allow you to be open and possibly wrong. When you get out of the box you live in, maybe you will see. I see. That other guy sees. I am not even a woman and I gave birth to someone who is everyone's child. I am a single child and yet have multiple twins. I am not a man either. I am the OTHER! Just like a painter who paints a splintered wooden fence making it a color, the mountains are not rocks. They are a brush stroke and don't even exist!!!!


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

echoe said:


> Oh you poor sad, stupid sap... don't you know that you are so limited by your preconceived ideas? Reality does not care about your "rules". You must be so afraid to be wrong. It's because your tremendous ego just can't allow you to be open and possibly wrong. When you get out of the box you live in, maybe you will see. I see. That other guy sees. I am not even a woman and I gave birth to someone who is everyone's child. I am a single child and yet have multiple twins. I am not a man either. I am the OTHER! Just like a painter who paints a splintered wooden fence making it a color, the mountains are not rocks. They are a brush stroke and don't even exist!!!!


You are a slave to your own lunacy.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> You are a slave to your own lunacy.


They let retired gorilla have a thread to release the voices.. maybe this is that space for echo


----------



## echoe (Aug 18, 2020)

Haha, you know I was kidding around right? I was mocking some of the nonsense being posted here by acting batshit crazy. While it is true that people create their own realities, a concept which is not at all new or unique by the way, that reality/delusion only applies to that one individual. If you want to just say everything is only what people want it to be, then what the hell, let's make up some really crazy shit and say that is real too. There are only two sexes. Male and Female, + and -. That is what makes a new life. Hermaphrodites may be considered an alternate _gender_, but they are still only with those two sexes, just having both within one vessel. Most people consider that a malformation, because that is what it is... just like if someone is born with two heads, that doesn't make them some kind of new species.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Aug 19, 2020)

I have 2 balls but dozens of vaginae. My female genitals are remotely attached to other women.


----------



## Indyz_nugs (Sep 2, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> See the thing is... The universe does not care whether you or I like it or not. It does not care what you nor I believe. I'm not talking about belief in a form of blind faith. What i'm talking about is the release of new biological evidence from the scientific community that challenges our pre-conceived notions of gender, and why people cannot accept such evidence when it conflicts with their pre-conceived notions. Knowing full well their pre-conceived notions no longer have biological evidence supporting it.
> 
> Human genders being a spectrum is the actuality when we observe the evidence. But genders being 2 is the perception we hold. Why is our pre-conceived perception held to a higher regard than the actuality of the evidence observed in reality? When confronted with such evidence, why can't some humans accept it?
> 
> I also do not understand the "cringe" or negative feelings or uncomfortablity towards it? Why not the curiosity instead? I find that strange because I find all of this so interesting and cannot understand why anyone would feel negative against this. It is the exploration of the human species and the advancement of the knowledge of our human bodies. Why is our "feelings" or "pre-conceived notions" more important than actual evidence and actual truth?


 Being tolerant and kind to those who don't see eye to eye is a greater quality, I think, than feeling wronged when someone doesn't agree. I am not offended by any type of new information, I just don't care. "Live and let live." I do what I think is right, you do you, and as long as we are not infringing on each others rights or freedoms, then we're all good. Not being able to control what the world thinks is a pill sometimes hard to swallow, but that's life.


----------



## Indyz_nugs (Sep 2, 2020)

echoe said:


> Haha, you know I was kidding around right? I was mocking some of the nonsense being posted here by acting batshit crazy. While it is true that people create their own realities, a concept which is not at all new or unique by the way, that reality/delusion only applies to that one individual. If you want to just say everything is only what people want it to be, then what the hell, let's make up some really crazy shit and say that is real too. There are only two sexes. Male and Female, + and -. That is what makes a new life. Hermaphrodites may be considered an alternate _gender_, but they are still only with those two sexes, just having both within one vessel. Most people consider that a malformation, because that is what it is... just like if someone is born with two heads, that doesn't make them some kind of new species.


LMAOOOO I want to be a two headed person! Is there a surgery for that?


----------



## ksafimova (Sep 19, 2020)

Of course there are more than 2 sexes! If you start listing everything, this will be a very long post)) Once I myself was shocked by this information, but now I understand that it is very important to know and talk about this topic. I was so carried away that I even started spending money on webcams to chat with people who had already decided on their orientation or gender. They are all very unique and interesting. I advise you to do the same, do not read about it all on the Internet, but personally communicate with such people! This is a very interesting experience !!


----------



## Indyz_nugs (Sep 19, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> See the thing is... The universe does not care whether you or I like it or not. It does not care what you nor I believe. I'm not talking about belief in a form of blind faith. What i'm talking about is the release of new biological evidence from the scientific community that challenges our pre-conceived notions of gender, and why people cannot accept such evidence when it conflicts with their pre-conceived notions. Knowing full well their pre-conceived notions no longer have biological evidence supporting it.
> 
> Human genders being a spectrum is the actuality when we observe the evidence. But genders being 2 is the perception we hold. Why is our pre-conceived perception held to a higher regard than the actuality of the evidence observed in reality? When confronted with such evidence, why can't some humans accept it?
> 
> I also do not understand the "cringe" or negative feelings or uncomfortablity towards it? Why not the curiosity instead? I find that strange because I find all of this so interesting and cannot understand why anyone would feel negative against this. It is the exploration of the human species and the advancement of the knowledge of our human bodies. Why is our "feelings" or "pre-conceived notions" more important than actual evidence and actual truth?


This is not new evidence. Hermies have been around forever, they're just very few and very far between because they're 'freaks of nature' for lack of a better term. I have had plants in the past turn hermie because they were too stressed out durin one period of growth and switched hormones. That doesn't mean that my plant was gender fluid, it means that it was garbage and had to be discarded immediately as to not infect the rest of the population. Obviously, I don't think humans should be discarded, but this is not evidence of multi-genders, or anything like that. It's a genetic defect. Also, the trans that we see today, are not XXX type; they're xx or xy with a mental disability. It has nothing to do with genetic make up, other than a genetic predisposition to mental illness. Even if it was possible for a human to switch genders, I don't care. Great for them, just don't tell me that I MUST use certian pronouns by law. If that's the case we all get to make shit up and put it into legislation. The radio is telling me to kick my neighbors in the nuts... we must accept that as truth, correct?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Absolutely the most ignorant thread on riu


----------



## Kassiopeija (Sep 19, 2020)

Indyz_nugs said:


> LMAOOOO I want to be a two headed person! Is there a surgery for that?


No, only God's unfathomable will can create them:


----------



## Treespiker (Sep 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Needs cal/mag


I died


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> No, only God's unfathomable will can create them:
> View attachment 4689009


I bet those sisters are close.


----------



## 420burn420 (Sep 24, 2020)

lmao @


> srh88 said:
> Needs cal/mag


stop having sex with with your own family members. what a bunch of bs people and their magic drinks.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Don't feel like reading 6 pages of jokes about gender, ill just put my .2c. There is male, and there is female. < that is a PERIOD at the end of that statement. I love science, LOVE IT. Do NOT try to use science to defend these mental disorders too many people have thinking that gender is what they want it to me. You can have any blend of male and female you want but you will not create another gender. Just a blending of the 2. This ain't cooking class, its just reality. I don't give a damn who you fuck or how you want your or your lovers parts arranged, there is still just male and female. I get that men can be born with some female parts and vice versa but no outcome of the combination yields a brand new gender. (Lmao I said yield). BTW I'm not religious at all, no beliefs of any kind. I disagree with the whole transsexual deal but to each their own just don't try to defend it with science.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Don't feel like reading 6 pages of jokes about gender, ill just put my .2c. There is male, and there is female. < that is a PERIOD at the end of that statement. I love science, LOVE IT. Do NOT try to use science to defend these mental disorders too many people have thinking that gender is what they want it to me. You can have any blend of male and female you want but you will not create another gender. Just a blending of the 2. This ain't cooking class, its just reality. I don't give a damn who you fuck or how you want your or your lovers parts arranged, there is still just male and female. I get that men can be born with some female parts and vice versa but no outcome of the combination yields a brand new gender. (Lmao I said yield). BTW I'm not religious at all, no beliefs of any kind. I disagree with the whole transsexual deal but to each their own just don't try to defend it with science.


What about hermaphrodites?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What about hermaphrodites?


Mutants! Mutiny Mutants!! Always "mutiny around" and don't observe the (damn) rules!


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Nov 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What about hermaphrodites?


A blending of the 2. Not a new 3rd gender.


----------



## YardG (Nov 7, 2020)

Let's go back to square one: you keep saying gender when you're talking about sex. Sex is a biological fact (male, female, and intersexual, what people used to call hermaphrodite... basically what kind of reproductive organs does an individual have), gender is a human construct.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2020)

This is a male.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> Let's go back to square one: you keep saying gender when you're talking about sex. Sex is a biological fact (male, female, and intersexual, what people used to call hermaphrodite... basically what kind of reproductive organs does an individual have), gender is a human construct.


The interesting thing about gender, all the ones that don't class themselves as straight heterosexual men always side with women.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> The interesting thing about gender, all the ones that don't class themselves as straight heterosexual men always side with women.


I always side with women, when they're lesbians.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 7, 2020)

Scientists say that some mental development goes on during the embryonic stage and if that is disturbed it may lead to an individual where mind + body doesn't align - so that's one way to justify that. Is it actually true? The whole debate is much to much politicised....



PadawanWarrior said:


> This is a male.
> View attachment 4736587


is it mono- or dioecious?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 7, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I always side with women, when they're lesbians.


NOOOO you will just annoy the heck out of them XD


how often do I have to post THAT?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 7, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Scientists say that some mental development goes on during the embryonic stage and if that is disturbed it may lead to an individual where mind + body doesn't align - so that's one way to justify that. Is it actually true? The whole debate is much to much politicised....
> 
> 
> is it mono- or dioecious?


It's a deciduous tree.


----------

